# A Thanksgiving salad



## marmalady (Sep 12, 2004)

Did this last Thanksgiving and got swoons!

GINGERED APPLE-CRANBERRY SALAD


½ cup chopped celery		
½ cup dried cranberries	
2T orange juice
2 ½ cups chopped apples	
½ - ¾ cup sour cream		
2T sugar
1 tsp. vanilla			
2 tsp. grated fresh ginger	
3T chopped candied ginger

Cut apples in half, and core; chop into cubes.  Combine sour cream, vanilla, orange juice, sugar, gingers.  Mix celery, apples, cranberries together, and combine with sour cream mixture.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2004)

ooooh that does sound awesome!
thanks for sharing! i'm going to 
make that!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 13, 2004)

*Cranberry Waldorf*

Sounds alot like this one that I make.

Cranberry Waldorf
1 c Cranberries, fresh, chopped 
2 tb Sugar 
2 Apples, peeled, cored (use one sweet and one tart) 
1 tb Fresh lemon juice 
3  Celery ribs, thinly sliced 
1/2 c Walnuts, toasted, chopped 
1/4 c Raisins
1/4 c Mayonnaise 

1.Toss the cranberries with the sugar to mix. Sprinkle the chopped apples with the lemon juice to prevent browning. 
2.Mix the cranberries and apples with the remaining ingredients. Cover and chill several hours before serving.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Very similar - I'm just not a mayo enthusiast, lol - I like the sour cream better!


----------



## bege (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds so gooooood.  This goes on my to do list.


----------



## bege (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds so gooooood.  This goes on my to do list.


----------



## merstarr (Sep 15, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Did this last Thanksgiving and got swoons!
> 
> GINGERED APPLE-CRANBERRY SALAD
> 
> ...



This sounds fantastic, marmalady! Do you think it would work with nonfat or lowfat sour cream or would that totally destroy it?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2004)

I personally don't use the 'no fat' for anything - I hate it!  But it should be fine with low fat.  In fact, I may have used that last year, and saw no difference.


----------



## merstarr (Sep 15, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I personally don't use the 'no fat' for anything - I hate it!  But it should be fine with low fat.  In fact, I may have used that last year, and saw no difference.



I usually don't use it either, but since I eat too many homemade high fat desserts, I try to keep the fat down in my main and side dishes. Non fat sour cream on its own has NO taste, but I tried it mixed with orange juice, etc. in a recipe for "Mock Strawberries Romanoff" a long time ago, and it was pretty good. I just don't make it a habit - it could never compare to the real thing! If I do your salad for Thanksgiving, I may use the lowfat, but will probably just use the regular full fat sour cream - after all, it IS  Thanksgiving!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2004)

You could also use mascarpone, or creme fraiche, both of which (I think) are lower in fat than sour cream


----------



## Vegas Girl (Sep 17, 2004)

I think sour cream goes better with fruit than mayonaise.


----------



## chez suz (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow this sounds great...I have started working on Thanksgiving and I found cinnamon chips w/apple salsa on the appetizer site...I also wanted something to dip the chips in...this seems to be it.
Thanks


----------

